# ibert Safe-T-Seat, any experience?



## clf (8 Feb 2015)

Does any one use one of these, If so what are your thoughts? Looking to get some sort of transport system for a 2 year old. Just family rides on cycleways, not much if any on road. Front seats look most suitable / fun for toddler, but happy to be persuaded otherwise.


----------



## The Rover (8 Feb 2015)

I'd never heard of this type before reading this thread but we use a wee ride on a hybrid and it's been great. I'll be gutted when he out grows to be honest.


----------



## The Rover (8 Feb 2015)

Another pic


----------



## clf (9 Feb 2015)

The weeride's a good option, how do you find the cross bar, is it easy to put on and take off?


----------



## The Rover (9 Feb 2015)

clf said:


> The weeride's a good option, how do you find the cross bar, is it easy to put on and take off?



I originally fitted it to my mtb but thought I'd soon get fed up of removing and fitting it although once you've done it a few times it only takes 15 mins at the most. I'm sure there's a YouTube clip showing how easy it is to fit.
I then bought a Raleigh strada ( I think it was about £200) to have it fitted permanently for those last min decisions to get out and I find it fits better on the hybrid with a little more room for me.

I really can't recommend it enough. We've had some great rides out along the canal paths and my lads actually fallen asleep twice!. I'm not sure where you are but I'm in Blackburn, lancs so if your local please feel free to come for a look or test ride. I'm off for a few months after a second shoulder op so im always available!!!


----------



## The Rover (9 Feb 2015)

I was sad enough to takes some pics when I was fitting it!


----------



## cyberknight (9 Feb 2015)

I know its a bit off topic but the ones you have behind you that are attached to the seat tube , whats the recommended max age for them as i bought one last year but by the time it comes to using it this year she will be 3 and a half ish so will she be too big ?


----------



## The Rover (11 Feb 2015)

cyberknight said:


> I know its a bit off topic but the ones you have behind you that are attached to the seat tube , whats the recommended max age for them as i bought one last year but by the time it comes to using it this year she will be 3 and a half ish so will she be too big ?



This link suggests up to 4 yrs but it's more to do with size/weight. My lad will be 3 in April this year so hopefully I can get another year out of the wee ride or I'll just start squeezing him into it!

http://www.ctc.org.uk/guide/guide-to-child-bike-seats?page=show

Cheers.


----------



## User169 (19 Mar 2015)

Just fitted this: great fun!


----------



## derrick (19 Mar 2015)

Wee ride is a good one have used them for a couple of years, kids love them, my granddaughters love changing gears,


----------

